# Splashed Siblings: Blue, Chocolate, Black



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

These babies are from the same litter. You can see which is which color.  I believe they are c^e/c^e


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

So pretty!
you can send me the blue one


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The one with the sort of 'half and half' markings, is pretty cute.  
(chocolate)


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

They look lovely- I especially like the one in the middle of the top pic


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Very well done!

The one with the spinal demarcation line is so weird-looking. I like her.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks guys. These are my slow-moving line. I do not show this line very often and have made a few sacrifices for sentiment's sake. Now I'm showing MY humanity. lol


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hmm... I think me and you and Jack is going to have to talk seriously about one day in the FAR future... sending me some of your gorgeous mice.

W xx


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

That middle one is just...... <3

You are making me like splashed... stop it! Haha


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

The same thing happened to me. I'd never liked splashed till I met Jenny's at a show once.


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

idonotneedanotherproject idonotneedanotherproject idonotneedanotherproject idonotneedanotherproject idonotneedanotherproject......


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Someone needs to go on a raodtrip and bring me some mice 
Jack, your not coming to Missouri soon enough,lol


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)




----------

